# Penn tuning guides



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Back on my feet now computer wise, I have pictorial tuning guides for 525GS, 525Mag, 525MagT, 525 SuperMag, 535GS, 535GSMagT & 975CS.

If you would like a copy of any of the above mail me at [email protected]

BB


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

e-mail sent thanks in advance.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Black Beard ?*

Question for you...In the 525 Mag tension knob there is a bearing, but in the 535 Mag T there is not. Does anyone make a bearing that could replace the plastic piece in the 535 Mag T? I think that reel would smooth out a lot if there was a bearing there.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The 535GS spool runs on a small bearing in the left endplate and a larger bearing in the right hand side. The shaft runs on through the pinion gear to the silver knob, there would be no dicernable improvement by replacing it with a bearing as the spool is already running is two bearings.

You would get a faster reel if you lightly - repeat lightly - polish the spool shaft where it goes thro' the pinion gear and clean out any grease in the hole through the pinion then lube with a drop of light oil. - BB


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Neil, thanks for the 525mag and 535GS, but now I need someone who can help me open the files, keep getting an error message, and can't figure out what application to open with. Daughter loaded a Kodak memory disk, and it keeps wanting to use that to open, then comes the error message.

Anybody with ideas?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hey Shaggy

The files are JPEG with small pictures and text - BB


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, but being computer stupid, can't find the application file I need to open, keeps directing me to the Kodak disk $hit, and upon clicking open with can't figure where to go from there.

Just refer to me a technologically challenged, and before some one else adds a comment, vertically challenged to boot!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

you can try right clicking the picture and choose the "open with" option and then double click on internet explorer to open the file from there instead of the kodak thing...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks Neil*

What is a good polishing compound the shaft?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Orest a friend of mine used toothpaste.
It works well sometimes to well..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I was thinking of that*

I used toothpaste before for polishing really dirty coins, or cleaning your watchband.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

A fine cutting compoud is fine - Neil


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

shaggy said:


> Yes, but being computer stupid, can't find the application file I need to open, keeps directing me to the Kodak disk $hit, and upon clicking open with can't figure where to go from there.
> 
> Just refer to me a technologically challenged, and before some one else adds a comment, vertically challenged to boot!
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


If all else fails you can launch internet exploder (I mean internet explorer  ) Choose Open from the file menu and then browse to locate the jpeg file he sent you


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Penn 525 mag(blackbeard)*

Neil,
I wanted to ask you this on the board so that everyone may see it. 

On my 3 525 mags that I've bought, two of them had the magnets installed incorrectly. I had to alighn them properly after figuring this out. 

I also noted on one of the earlier posts about the spool knob beneath the handle. Most said to leave the knob alone after purchasing, however, none of my knobs were anywhere close to being in the same place. After reading about the tuning of these reels, I still find I can control the reel much better with the knobs tightned up a little more. I havn't had any bearing problems as of yet, but I'm always cleaning and lubing the reels.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

*thanks...*

thanks BB...

that info is quite helpful...

werd.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Firespyder7 said:


> Neil,
> my 3 525 mags that I've bought, two of them had the magnets installed incorrectly. I had to alighn them properly after figuring this out.
> 
> I also noted on one of the earlier posts about the spool knob beneath the handle. Most said to leave the knob alone after purchasing, however, none of my knobs were anywhere close to being in the same place. After reading about the tuning of these reels, I still find I can control the reel much better with the knobs tightned up a little more. I havn't had any bearing problems as of yet, but I'm always cleaning and lubing the reels.


Firstly, a reel is a group of components that when assembled will need adjustment to set up properly. The 525 Mag runs best when there is just a little lateral spool movement.

Yes, you can tighten up the silver knob, but is is not designed to act as a brake as it is on the GS reels. With a GS reel the pressure is directly on the spool shaft which is attached to the spool.

With the Mag set up you have a separate spool rotating on a spindle. By tightening the knob you are in effect pushing the bearings inside out which offers little mechanical braking - and does little to improve bearing life!

The reels are designed to be braked using magnets, bearing oil and to an extent line level.

Neil


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*thanks*

Now Im much better informed, thanks again. It makes since. Ryan


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I used 1000 grit polishing cloth on my Penn 545 mag-t spool shaft and saw a immediate improvement in distance. Probably twenty yards. 

Thanks Neil


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Black Beard*

Is there anything you can do to make the 535 Mag T have instant anti reverse? I guess I want to be as much like my 525 Mag as possible.
Thank
JT


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

I'm sure I answered this, but hey!!!!!

No, the tapered needle roller bearing that gives instant anti-reverse will not fit in the Larger GS reels, sorry - BB


----------

